

Ask HN: Please review my new website: Truthy - Anon84

We just finished working on a new political meme tracking website based on Twitter: http://truthy.indiana.edu [1]<p>The goal is to automatically detect and track political memes that are artificially injected in the system by a group or organization to achieve some goal.<p>Such political machineries have been seen in the past http://journal.webscience.org/317/ [2] and had a significant contribution to the final outcome. By detecting and exposing such "Truthy" tactics, we hope to contribute to the discussion of real issues to everyones benefit.<p>Any feedback will be greatly appreciated.<p>- What do you like/dislike?<p>- What would you have done differently?<p>- Any bugs we missed?<p>- Any suggestions on feature that would improve it?<p>- Something that is not clear?
======
Anon84
Clickable links:

[1] <http://truthy.indiana.edu>

[2] <http://journal.webscience.org/317/>

Edit: Fixed now

~~~
sgt
I still had to copy/paste.

------
sgt
Interesting...

